# Bartow/Cherokee



## BassWorm (Sep 9, 2004)

The acorns are falling and the deer are tearing them up. Can't wait till Sat.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 9, 2004)

I see you made it back...are you coming out Friday night?


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 9, 2004)

*Tomorrow*

I'll be there a little after lunch tomorrow.


----------

